# Our piece of the Internet



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 2, 2007)

I was interested in the general activity numbers for the PuritanBoard and since Rich shared the info with me I thought I'd pass it along.

Our little piece of the Internet had the following activity for the previous month:
56,632 Visits 
371,901 Pageviews 
6.57 Pages/Visit 
Not bad.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 5, 2007)

NaphtaliPress said:


> I was interested in the general activity numbers for the PuritanBoard and since Rich shared the info with me I thought I'd pass it along.
> 
> Our little piece of the Internet had the following activity for the previous month:
> 56,632 Visits
> ...



That is more than my blog has got in a year.


----------

